# World Cup..



## Martin9 (Jun 17, 2018)

Been watching the odd game of footie lately as it's the World Cup, really enjoyed the Spain Vs Ronaldo match the other night ..was a great match..


----------



## Robin (Jun 17, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Been watching the odd game of footie lately as it's the World Cup, really enjoyed the Spain Vs Ronaldo match the other night ..was a great match..


I haven't been watching the football, but I could give you a blow by blow account of what's been happening, courtesy of the expletives/groans emanating from the sofa in front of the telly, where OH is ensconced for the next month! 
Daughter (who normally takes little interest as it doesn't involve horses) was particularly excited this evening, as she has drawn Mexico in the office sweepstake!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Been watching the odd game of footie lately as it's the World Cup, really enjoyed the Spain Vs Ronaldo match the other night ..was a great match..


I was gutted when Ronaldo scored that equaliser. He is one of those 'sportsmen' who has tremendous skill, but insufferable arrogance, a bit like Michael Schumacher used to be.

Found Germany vs. Mexico most enjoyable today!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2018)

Liked Mexico game today .


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 19, 2018)

Just after Real Madrid paid 60 million Euros for Christiano Ronaldo, they then found out that you can go to Primark and buy a big girl's blouse for just £5.


----------



## Spireite72 (Jun 20, 2018)

Feel for Morocco played well today Portugal were very poor


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 23, 2018)

Ok the favourites to win with the bookies are Brazil, then Spain followed by Germany & France, anyone got any other teams you think are in with a shout perhaps Croatia after their resounding defeat of Argentina ?.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2018)

Croatia were great and could be a surpise finalist, and I enjoyed Switzerland's win although I don't think they will be going very much further. Brazil were poor and fortunate to score.

The world cup is pretty much the only football I ever watch and it's still disappointing. The pushing, wrestling, falling over and stupid theatrical writhing and squirming in 'pain' make it virtually unwatchable at times. That's not skill, it's become a cliché and just makes them look stupid - I wish the VAR was cracking down on it much more. Fair enough, you'd probably end up watching 5 a side if players were red-carded for that behaviour, but eventually we might get to watch a game of football not amateur dramatics


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 24, 2018)

Well Englandshire did really well tonight ..hope it continues , well done to England team ..!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## mikeyB (Jun 28, 2018)

. There’s nowt like a bit of schadenfreude


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 28, 2018)

We really enjoyed watching the South Koreans celebrating their victory


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 28, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Ok the favourites to win with the bookies are Brazil, then Spain followed by Germany & France, anyone got any other teams you think are in with a shout perhaps Croatia after their resounding defeat of Argentina ?.


Well we can discount Germany then...


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 28, 2018)

My Son is mad. Its his school prom tonight & he has to get dressed up & MISS the match . Football mad


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> My Son is mad. Its his school prom tonight & he has to get dressed up & MISS the match . Football mad


Very poor scheduling from his school!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 28, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> My Son is mad. Its his school prom tonight & he has to get dressed up & MISS the match . Football mad



Let's hope the school have a screen up showing the match!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 3, 2018)

Hurrah!!!


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2018)

Bearing in mind everyone's got their windows open, so you can tell which houses are watching the match from the shouts ringing round....I think OH may have taught our neighbour's kids a few new words this evening....


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2018)

My darling husband who ALWAYS asserts that he isn't interested in footie, screamed in elation when we won! made a change from the 'dirty rotten scoundrels' (LOL) growls I'd been subjected to for the previous hour or two!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 3, 2018)

The smalls were ushered upstairs before extra time to try to minimise their exposure to the profanities


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2018)

Redemption for Gareth Southgate, really pleased for him, he's doing a great job!  In-ger-LAND!!!


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 4, 2018)

OK I'm going to present the opposite point of view now, I know I'm greatly in the minority, feel free to ban me for expressing such an outrageous opinion! 

I can't stand football, it's just a load of overpaid idiots chasing a ball round a field, and they get paid more in a week than most of the rest of us earn in a year for doing much more demanding or important jobs! Even when it's England I'm not interested, which I know is not very patriotic of me, but there are plenty of other ways I can show support for my country.  (Having said that, I did find myself looking up the score last night and if by some miracle we get to the semi final then I might start to show an interest in watching.). But what I hate even more is how everything has to stop just because of bl**dy football!  My daughter won an award at school for hard work and achievement in maths, not all the children get awards, and she was invited to the award ceremony, which was yesterday evening.  When they found out that England would be playing, the ceremony was brought forward and crammed into a smaller timeframe so that everyone could go home in time to see the match.  Really??  If faced with a choice, would people really rather watch a football match than see their child be presented with a prize at school??  I know which is more important to me, and it's not Gareth Southgate and co!

I like watching the tennis from Wimbledon.  (I can see some skill involved in tennis, I know football fans will tell me that there is loads of skill involved in that too, but I'm afraid it's completely lost on me.). I like Wimbledon tennis but I don't let it rule my life, if I'm in I watch it, if I'm out I don't worry about it.  If I'm out when the finals are on I set the video - I don't know why football fans can't cope with doing that - yes it's better if you can manage not to find out who won before you start watching, but not the end of the world if you can't 

OK end of rant, I know most of you won't agree with me but ho hum...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2018)

I only really take an interest in football when it's a big competition like the World Cup - just one of those 'traditions' I have been watching since 1966 when I was 7 years old. Have to say, because I don't follow the game much outside of the 4 year tournament. the changes in style of acceptable play is probably more striking. Certainly, in this WC so far I have been pretty disgusted by the appalling play-acting, falling over, clutching of feet, heads and stomach when there has been barely a touch  Also pretty appalled by the ridiculous holding and pushing - where is the 'skill' in climbing all over an opponent's back and wrestling him to the floor, and hoping the referee doesn't see it? And for people that, as Sally says, get paid enormous amounts of money for playing a game, they're not very good at scoring goals, on the whole - as demonstrated by the low-scoring games, lucky goals and penalties. Give me athletics any day 

Still - In-ger-lund, In-ger-lund, In-ger-lund!!!  'It's coming home, it's coming home...!' etc.


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> OK I'm going to present the opposite point of view now, I know I'm greatly in the minority, feel free to ban me for expressing such an outrageous opinion


I'm certainly with you there, Sally. 
Years ago, my son was at a weekend scout camp, and was caught trying to listen to the Le Mans commentary on his radio, had it confiscated, told this was an outdoor activities camp, leave technology behind, etc, etc. Fair enough, he thought...until whatever the England match was that year was due to start, when a giant screen was erected in the middle of the camp, and all the scouts were gathered round to watch it (including my son who has absolutely no interest in football, motor sport is his passion but he doesn't make everyone else join in!)


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 4, 2018)

Well, England couldn’t score a goal in open play. All penalties. You’d think it was Rugby Union. Mind you, Colombia tried every trick in the book, and came undone when that defender took up Sumo wrestling on Harry Kane. Serves em right. Though the guys who missed penalties, as Amigo says, will be in deep s*** when they get home.

Even Theresa May would allow them asylum if they did a runner.


----------



## eggyg (Jul 4, 2018)

I don’t watch football or even understand it but there is something about the World Cup especially when your home country is playing. I was screaming more than Mr Eggy last night. But it is bad form cancelling/ rearranging things just because of footie. After all it’s just a game!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 4, 2018)

You’re just having a moan because Love Island was delayed. Admit it, Eggy


----------



## eggyg (Jul 4, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> You’re just having a moan because Love Island was delayed. Admit it, Eggy


Oh shucks, busted!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm not interested in football either, only watch the World Cup, no idea who the players are or which clubs they play for


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2018)

http://newsthump.com/2018/07/03/neymar-mistakes-hand-dryer-for-deadly-tornado/


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 7, 2018)

Good luck to England this afternoon.

Bring it home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am off to to ...


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 7, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Redemption for Gareth Southgate, really pleased for him, he's doing a great job!  In-ger-LAND!!!



We'll never get superstar Harry Kane signed for West Ham now.... (as if it was even a remote possibility)


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 7, 2018)

I gave a Talk the other day to a firm of Ground workers. 10 tonne truck drivers & some big lads. I wore my England top BECAUSE it had the year I was  diagnosed on 1966 !    Come on ENGLAND


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 7, 2018)

Yesssssssss!! Excellent game and result


----------



## Amigo (Jul 7, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Yesssssssss!! Excellent game and result



Agree, one hell of a result!  Chuffed to bits and what a goalie Pickford is...definitely an expert mover!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 7, 2018)

For a young side, they are learning more each game. Southgate is turning out to be a brilliant manager - he’ll be getting offers of ludicrous money from the big continental clubs. Win this competition, and it’ll be Sir Gareth.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 7, 2018)

Interesting that there’s seven Yorkshire born players in the squad. When I was young, all the great players seemed to come from Chester le Street.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 7, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> For a young side, they are learning more each game. Southgate is turning out to be a brilliant manager - he’ll be getting offers of ludicrous money from the big continental clubs. Win this competition, and it’ll be Sir Gareth.



Almost word for word what I said to my hubbie Mike!

Our High Street today was bouncing with a great atmosphere. It’s certainly generating some income for the bars etc.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 7, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Interesting that there’s seven Yorkshire born players in the squad. When I was young, all the great players seemed to come from Chester le Street.



I’d have thought Ashington more than Chester le Street Mike although Bobby Robson and Dennis Tueart hail from there.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 7, 2018)

And a host of lower league players, too. I think it was all to do with doing anything but go down a mine.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 7, 2018)

England England England ! "Good Game "


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 7, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Just after Real Madrid paid 60 million Euros for Christiano Ronaldo, they then found out that you can go to Primark and buy a big girl's blouse for just £5.


That did make me......


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 7, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> England England England ! "Good Game "


Wholeheartedly agree HOBIE ~ cheers to their next game on Wednesday


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 7, 2018)

Southgate is bringing (relative) youth and vigour to the game, compared with the managers we are used to seeing.  ...Looking classy in his waistcoat.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> Southgate is bringing (relative) youth and vigour to the game, compared with the managers we are used to seeing.  ...Looking classy in his waistcoat.


A knighthood awaits if he can pull this off!  

Watched the Russia/Croatia match - felt a bit sorry for Russia. Hopefully it has tired Croatia out - think we can beat them anyway


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 8, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Interesting that there’s seven Yorkshire born players in the squad. When I was young, all the great players seemed to come from Chester le Street.



Two Blades in the back 3 with Kyle Walker and Harry Maguire both coming through the Sheff Utd academy.  Both come back and watch games when able to.  An all South Yorkshire back 3 with John Stones from Barnsley.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Two Blades in the back 3 with Kyle Walker and Harry Maguire both coming through the Sheff Utd academy.  Both come back and watch games when able to.  An all South Yorkshire back 3 with John Stones from Barnsley.


So what you're saying Matt is that it's Yorkshire that is getting us this far, with crucial goals from Stones (related to the Sheffield brewing family?) and Maguire?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 8, 2018)

Northerner said:


> So what you're saying Matt is that it's Yorkshire that is getting us this far, with crucial goals from Stones (related to the Sheffield brewing family?) and Maguire?



Now I wasn't going to mention it but seeing as you've brought it up, yeah summat like.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 8, 2018)

And another reason I can't stand football - you don't get tennis or motor racing fans running riot, trashing things and causing havoc.  Or fans of any other sport at all, for that matter.  Well done England but why do some people see their success as a reason to turn into yobs? 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-44756829


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 9, 2018)

*** World Cup match interval digression ***

I sometimes get dragged along to watch QPR when my friend's partner isn't available and I find the crowd more fascinating than the game (big yawn).  The fan's are tribal in their response and take it sooo seriously.  My last match was before they were relegated and they were playing my preferred team, West Ham.  I was in the QPR end and the collective chant to the West Ham fans was "stick your bubbles up your backside" - but not quite so polite. 

...Wouldn't get that at rugby - game of the Gods.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 9, 2018)

Northerner said:


> *A knighthood awaits if he can pull this off!*
> 
> Watched the Russia/Croatia match - felt a bit sorry for Russia. Hopefully it has tired Croatia out - think we can beat them anyway



Wouldn't like to see that happen, he seems grounded and the team are so refreshingly unstarry. I will never forget Beckham going off for half time and coming back on with his hair blow dried ...

Bring it home and keeping it real.


----------



## eggyg (Jul 11, 2018)

All fingers and toes crossed for tonight. COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## Amigo (Jul 11, 2018)

eggyg said:


> All fingers and toes crossed for tonight. COME ON ENGLAND!



Anyone else feel that they can barely bare to watch? If it goes to penalties, I’ll need a Valium cocktail!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 11, 2018)

Good Luck for tonight lads


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2018)

6 members of the England squad are from Yorkshire and Gareth Southgate lives in Harrogate  Football's coming home!!!


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 12, 2018)

The big boys - Brazil, Germany, Argentina, Spain plus Uruguay and Portugal have all had absolute shockers this year.

Italy and Netherlands weren't even there.

Under "normal" circumstances, these guys would have made up the top 4 and England wouldn't have got as far as they did.

The media keep saying "Next time, this young team will be more experienced" etc.  But these other big teams will not make the same mistakes as they did this year surely.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 12, 2018)

We is OUT. Might save some money at A&E ? (being sarcastic)


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 12, 2018)

It's no coming home.  ...


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 12, 2018)

With regard to the ‘bigger’ teams failing, don’t you think it’s odd that they all had a stinker? I don’t. All their best players are in leagues in other countries, earning fortunes, like Ronaldo, Neymar, and others. What happened to them is what is dogged England in the past. You can’t build teams with two superstars and the rest. England at last know that, Croatia know that. It’s a team game. Alf Ramsey knew that in 66. That’s how we beat Portugal, or, as it was known, Eusebio and some others.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 12, 2018)

I’m proud of what they achieved and they conducted themselves with dignity even in defeat!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’m proud of what they achieved and they conducted themselves with dignity even in defeat!


Hear hear!  Hope we beat the Belgians on Saturday!


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 15, 2018)

Allez les blues!


----------

